# Angle Checker



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Chalk another one up to "It seemed like a good idea at the time."


----------



## woodzy (Jan 24, 2011)

I've seen those around. They do look handy, so i don't blame you.
Actually it's that steel protractor you have that i want. 
I think you just saves a bunch of us $10.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

If your looking for something to help you better with finding bevel angles I would suggest checking out one of those digital angle cubes. A number of companies make them. I got mine through woodcraft and I want to say I only paid somewhere between 20 and 30 dollars for it.

I use mine to set the bevels on all of my irons and chisels and it works great for me. As long as you have it set on a level surface it will read out the exact angle for you. Its got magnets on it so I can place the cube on a plane iron then have my other two hands free to lock the iron in my eclipse jig once I am at the angle I want. Very helpful tool for sharpening. I wouldn't be without it.


----------



## JSilverman (Mar 31, 2011)

I totally agree.
someone bought me one of those angle checkers many years ago… I had the same experience so now it lives on my pegboard and hasn't been used in a long time…. it did look useful, just didn't live up to expectations.


----------



## CharlesAuguste (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes i got one of those been collecting dust for ages…........


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you …I'm sure WoodCraft would take it back under their satisfaction guarantee.


----------



## wb8nbs (Jan 11, 2011)

I bought the same gauge and had *exactly* the same experience. Think I got it from Rockler. It appears to be a Chinese copy of the Veritas gauge at http://www.veritastools.com/products/Page.aspx?p=118 that probably doesn't work either. I note the gauge is useful for chisels which are generally a lot thicker than plane irons.

I also use the metal protractor as in the photo. It works OK for angles greater than 25 degrees but for lower angles the bar falls off the end. I also own a precision vernier protractor that is even worse at setting up small angles. I could make my own angle gauge out of plexiglass or aluminum. I have found that for small angles it is much easier to lay out a triangle with rise and run appropriate for the angle, than to use a protractor.

Never thought about using my Wixey gadget. I'll try that.


----------



## Arminius (Dec 27, 2007)

I have this one and have also used the Veritas one. I like them both, and use them frequently. It looks like that clone simply has slightly larger openings making it harder to register the angle. That said, I don't normally use them for plane blades anyway, as wb notes above, I use it for chisels.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. I have seen thouse and almost bought one ;-)


----------



## JayPique (May 25, 2009)

I have one, and I used it today when I sharpened up some coworkers' chisels at work. It's a quick way to see the primary bevel so I can set up the Veritas honing guide I use. I pretty much have it near my stones at all times.
JP


----------

